# Se me ha olvidado tu nombre



## Pitt

Hola a todos:

Tengo una duda sobre esta construcción:

Se me ha olvidado tu nombre.

Intento un análisis:

tu nombre = Sujeto
Se = sin ninguna función nominal (_olvidarse_ es un verbo pronominal)

¿Qué función tiene ME? Es ME simplemente un complemento indirecto?

Saludos,
Pitt


----------



## virgilio

Pitt,
    My analysis would be: 
tu nombre (nominativo) me (dativo pronombre personal) se (acusativo pronombre reflexivo) ha (verbo) olvidado (participio que describe "se")

Puede interesarle que el verbo "olvidar" deriva del verbo latino (oblivisci) cuya parte radice "liv" deriva del verbo "livere" (avere un colore (o tez) oscuro). Así que "oblivisci" significa algo así como "hacerse oscuro" cosa que, cuando acontece mentalmente, produce una amnesia. 
Best wishes
Virgilio


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

Pitt said:


> Hola a todos:
> 
> Tengo una duda sobre esta construcción:
> 
> Se me ha olvidado tu nombre.
> 
> Intento un análisis:
> 
> tu nombre = Sujeto
> Se = sin ninguna función nominal (_olvidarse_ es un verbo pronominal)
> 
> ¿Qué función tiene ME? Es ME simplemente un complemento indirecto?
> 
> Saludos,
> Pitt


Sí Pitt, _ME _es un CI que indica quién es el que olvida. El sujeto _tu nombre_ indica lo olvidado. _SE_ es morfema verbal. Es equivalente a:

Me he olvidado de tu nombre.

En la que el complemento introducido por _de_ indica lo olvidado, el sujeto (yo) indica quién es el que olvida y SE es dativo coordinado con el sujeto (dativo de interés sin función sintáctica).

Un saludo.

Pedro.



virgilio said:


> Puede interesarle que el verbo "olvidar" deriva del verbo latino (oblivisci) cuya parte radice "liv" deriva del verbo "livere" (avere un colore (o tez) oscuro). Así que "oblivisci" significa algo así como "hacerse oscuro" cosa que, cuando acontece mentalmente, produce una amnesia.


¡Bravo, me encanta !


----------



## lazarus1907

virgilio said:


> tu nombre (nominativo) me (dativo pronombre personal) se (acusativo pronombre reflexivo) ha (verbo) olvidado (participio que describe "se")
> 
> Puede interesarle que el verbo "olvidar" deriva del verbo latino (oblivisci) cuya parte radice "liv" deriva del verbo "livere" (avere un colore (o tez) oscuro). Así que "oblivisci" significa algo así como "hacerse oscuro" cosa que, cuando acontece mentalmente, produce una amnesia.


Muy interesante la descripción etimológica, Virgilio; se echa de menos en este foro.

"Tu nombre" es el sujeto (nominativo, si lo prefieres), y "me" es un dativo, Pero el "se" no es acusativo. Recuerda que, aunque aún usemos la terminología latina, no existen declinaciones y casos como en latín, y con acusativo nos referimos al complemento directo. Si fuera acusativo, sería una construcción transitiva, pero según todas las gramáticas es un verbo pronominal intransitivo, ya que ni admite pasivas, ni otro pronombre en sustitución del reflexivo:

Me me ha olvidado tu nombre 
Se me ha olvidado tu nombre 
Te me ha olvidado tu nombre 

Es, como dijo Pitt, un morfema verbal sin función nominal. En español, al menos.


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

Ahora me toca jugar a mí:

Se me ha olvidado de mi nombre.

Pitt u otro, a ver quién se atreve...


----------



## virgilio

Lazarus,
           Si veramente " es, como dijo Pitt, un morfema verbal sin función nominal", OK, pretendes que la palabra "se" carezca de "función nominal" pero no dices de cuál función no carece.
Alternativamente, estás afirmando que la gente de habla castellana se encuentre abituada en el suo hablar a usar palabras que no tengan ninguna función?

El mistero se aprofondiza.

Best wishes
Virgilio


----------



## Outsider

Virgilio, en la frase inglesa _"I enjoyed myself immensely at the party"_, ¿cuál es la función gramatical de la palabra _"myself"_?


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

virgilio said:


> Lazarus,
> Si veramente " es, como dijo Pitt, un morfema verbal sin función nominal", OK, pretendes que la palabra "se" carezca de "función nominal" pero no dices de cuál función no carece.
> Alternativamente, estás afirmando que la gente de habla castellana se encuentre abituada en el suo hablar a usar palabras que no tengan ninguna función?
> 
> El mistero se aprofondiza.


El error está en pensar que si están separadas necesariamente son distintas. Cómpratelo es solo una palabra pero con tres unidades sintácticas: Compra, te y lo. Por el contrario "se olvida", en el ejemplo, son dos palabras pero una unidad sintáctica. Eso ocurre en español, aunque no ocurra en latín.

Un saludo.

Pedro.



lazarus1907 said:


> "Tu nombre" es el sujeto (nominativo, si lo prefieres), y "me" es un dativo, Pero el "se" no es acusativo. Recuerda que, aunque aún usemos la terminología latina, no existen declinaciones y casos como en latín, y con acusativo nos referimos al complemento directo. Si fuera acusativo, sería una construcción transitiva, pero según todas las gramáticas es un verbo pronominal intransitivo, ya que ni admite pasivas, ni otro pronombre en sustitución del reflexivo


De hecho, por esta razón, en la gramática generativa se denomina intransitivo *inacusativo*.  Fuente.

¡Ivy ahora sí... a la carga!


----------



## Pitt

¡Muchas gracias por todas las aclaraciones! Si lo he entendido bien, es posible:

He olvidado tu nombre.
Me he olvidado de tu nombre. 
Se me ha olvidado tu nombre. 

¿Qué construcción es la más natural?

Saludos,
Pitt


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

Pitt said:


> ¡Muchas gracias por todas las aclaraciones! Si lo he entendido bien, es posible:
> 
> He olvidado tu nombre.
> Me he olvidado de tu nombre.
> Se me ha olvidado tu nombre.
> 
> ¿Qué construcción es la más natural?


Las más naturales son:

_Me he olvidado de tu nombre, _si asumes la _responsabilidad_ del olvido. 
_Se me ha olvidado_ _tu nombre_, si consideras el olvido como _accidental_. 

Un saludo Pitt,

Pedro.


----------



## Pitt

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> Las más naturales son:
> 
> _Me he olvidado de tu nombre, _si asumes la _responsabilidad_ del olvido.
> _Se me ha olvidado_ _tu nombre_, si consideras el olvido como _accidental_.
> 
> Un saludo Pitt,
> 
> Pedro.


 
¡Como siempre lo has bien explicado!

Un saludo,
Pitt


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

Pitt said:


> ¡Como siempre, lo has bien explicado bien!
> 
> Un saludo,
> Pitt


¡Gracias Pitt!


----------



## virgilio

Pedro,
        Gracias por tu respuesta. Re:"Cómpratelo es solo una palabra pero con tres unidades sintácticas: Compra, te y lo. Por el contrario "se olvida", en el ejemplo, son dos palabras pero una unidad sintáctica".

Oigo lo que dices pero no me dices por qué dos palabras españolas (separadas, como es natural, de un espacio) debemos tratarlas como si no fuesen separadas. Qué "unidad" puede haber más "sintáctica" que una palabra? De donde son nacidas al fin y al cabo las palabras y como han llegado a existir, si no como las "unidades sintácticas" más sencillas del mundo? Y si lo son, por qué debemos buscar otras "unidades" más complicadas?
No dices por qué debemos preferir - en ciertos casos - estas 'moléculas' del castellano a los 'átomos' de la lengua.
Si, como dices, "el error está en pensar que si están separadas necesariamente son distintas, por qué se escriben separadas? Por qué nos invita la misma ortografía a equivocarnos de su intención? Si no debemos hacer caso a la separación ortográfica visible, por qué no?  Quién te lo ha dicho?

Best wishes
Virgilio


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

virgilio said:


> Pedro,
> Gracias por tu respuesta. Re:"Cómpratelo es solo una palabra pero con tres unidades sintácticas: Compra, te y lo. Por el contrario "se olvida", en el ejemplo, son dos palabras pero una unidad sintáctica".


Gracias a usted por considerarla, don Virgilio.


virgilio said:


> Oigo lo que dices pero no me dices por qué dos palabras españolas (separadas, como es natural, de un espacio) debemos tratarlas como si no fuesen separadas.


Explíqueme usted primero, por qué una palabra (sin espacio que la divida, como es natural) debemos tratarla como si fueran tres separadas. ¿Qué unidad puede haber más sintáctica que una palabra? ¿De dónde son nacidas al fin y al cabo las palabras y cómo han llegado a existir, si no como las "unidades sintácticas" más sencillas del mundo? Y si lo son, por qué debemos buscar otras "unidades" más complicadas? No me dice usted por qué debemos preferir -en ciertos casos- estos 'átomos' de la lengua a estas 'moléculas' del castellano. Si realmente son distintas, ¿por qué se escriben juntas? ¿Por qué se vuelve engañosa la misma ortografía que consagramos a lo oportuno? Si no debemos hacer caso a la palabra patente, ¿de qué fiarnos?

Un saludo,

Pedro.


----------



## lazarus1907

Pitt said:


> ¡Como siempre lo has bien explicado!


En las formas compuestas de los verbos (haber+participio) no puede interponerse NUNCA ninguna palabra.


----------



## virgilio

don Pedro P Calvo Morcillo,
                                    Primero le pido perdòn de haberle dirigido mi respuesta mediante el tutear. Yo seguía una costumbre del forum pero yo quisiera qu Ud me perdonara la falta de cortesía, falta que, por supuesto, no ha sido mi intención.

 In re su respuesta, Ud parece sugerir - es posible que me equivoque - que las palabras no tienen nada de importancia particular en lo que a la gramática se refiere.
Ud escribe:
"No me dice usted por qué debemos preferir -en ciertos casos- estos 'átomos' de la lengua a estas 'moléculas' del castellano."
Pero no se lo digo "en ciertos casos" pero como regla general y es eso precisamente lo que quería yo saber de su sistema de Ud.  Por qué *en ciertos casos* es mejor reconocer las 'moléculas' y en otras volver a los 'átomos'? Y por qué no quiere dejar que esas palabras nos hablen directamente?
Naturalmente si Ud no reconoce en las palabras nada de importancia particular como unidades sintácticas, el resto de su sistema puede seguir - que yo sepa - lògica e inevitablemente.
Si realmente hay un método de reconocer cuándo debieran 'reinar' las moléculas y cuándo los átomos, dígamelo, se lo ruego.

With best wishes
Virgilio


----------



## Frank Furt

Bueno, pues voy a meterme en este jardín.

Desde mi punto de vista "Se me ha olvidado tu nombre" es una oración pasiva. Se trata de una "pasiva refleja", el verbo va en activa pero con "se". En español la voz pasiva pura es poco frecuente, y se suele utilizar la pasiva refleja.

Se me ha olvidado tu nombre = Tu nombre ha sido olvidado por mi

Esto mismo ocurre con casi todas las pasivas en español:

Se han limpiado los cristales = Los cristales han sido limpiados
Se construyeron muchas autopistas = Muchas autopistas fueron construídas

Así pues, no estamos hablando del verbo "olvidarse", sino del verbo "olvidar" en construcción pasiva refleja (de ahí el "se"). El verbo sería: "Se ha olvidado", Pretérito Perfecto de Indicativo Pasivo Reflejo (¡toma ya! )

"Tu nombre" sería el sujeto (paciente, es decir, que recibe la acción; es lo que se olvida) y "me" sería el Complemento Agente (es decir, el que realiza la acción de olvidar).

Uf, que sofoco!


----------



## virgilio

Frank Furt,
              Gracias por su "input" en esto. Ud escribe:" Así pues, no estamos hablando del verbo "olvidarse", sino del verbo "olvidar" en construcción pasiva refleja (de ahí el "se")"

OK, pero por qué no deberíamos llamar la construcción: "el verbo "olvidar" en construcción refleja (de ahí el "se")"- se realmente occorre la parentesis. En la expresión que Ud ha citado (Se me ha olvidado tu nombre) la frase "ha olvidado" (Pretérito Perfecto perifrástico del verbo "olvidar") sería calificada según las normas de la syntaxis castellana  de "Indicativo Activo", verdad? 
Lo que yo quisiera saber - pero hasta ahora nadie parece dispuesto a enseñarmelo - es còmo un verbo activo (ha olvidado) llega a ser 'pasivo' mediante la adición de un 'objeto acusativo' (se) porque vengo creyendo desde niño que un verbo pasivo es incapaz de ser modificado de objeto.
En resumidas cuentas, si "ha olvidado" es una forma activa del verbo "olvidar", còmo es posible que "se ha olvidado" sea forma pasiva?
Es de suponer que Ud estuviera de acuerdo con la descripción de "se" como "pronombre reflejivo de tercera persona (y en el caso citado) acusativo).

Best wishes
Virgilio


----------



## Frank Furt

Hi Virgilio,

As I said, passive voice in Spanish is very rare, and it is only used in very specific contexts (recipes and written, formal language).

So, when we want to use passive voice in Spanish we use two other constructions:

- Impersonal, third person plural active verb, or
- Pasiva refleja (sorry, i cannot find a expression for this in English).

If we want to translate the sentence "The window is cleaned twice a week." in Spanish we can:

- Passive voice (rare): "La ventana es limpiada dos veces por semana"
- Impersonal 3rd person plural: "Limpian la ventana dos veces por semana."
- Pasiva refleja: "La ventana se limpia dos veces por semana."

In the last case,
"la ventana" is the subject (patient - it receives the action of the verb).
"se limpia" is the verb: 3rd person plural Present Indicative Pasiva Refleja.

That "se" is completely different to the reflexive pronoun in, for example "Se limpia la cara". This "se" shows that the subjects produces and receives the action. If you change the person, you must change the pronoun "Me limpio la cara", "Te limpias la cara"... But this is completely different to "se" in Pasiva Refleja.

Besides, we have "se" as an Indirect Complement for 3rd person: "Se lo dio". If you change the person, you change "se": "Me lo dio", "Te lo dio".

As a summary, we have different "se" in Spanish; one of them is used to form the Pasiva Refleja.

Hope it was helpful!


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

virgilio said:


> don Pedro P Calvo Morcillo,
> Primero le pido perdòn de haberle dirigido mi respuesta mediante el tutear. Yo seguía una costumbre del forum pero yo quisiera qu Ud me perdonara la falta de cortesía, falta que, por supuesto, no ha sido mi intención.


Don Virgilio, no se preocupe, tuteemé. Es que de mí no sale tutear nombre tan ilustre.


virgilio said:


> In re su respuesta, Ud parece sugerir - es posible que me equivoque - que las palabras no tienen nada de importancia particular en lo que a la gramática se refiere.


Mi respuesta es un calco simétrico de la suya anterior. En ella pongo irónicamente de manifiesto que no tiene sentido decantarse exclusivamente por las palabras para realizar un análisis sintáctico. Cómpratelo es una palabra pero con dos pronombres enclíticos: _te_ y _lo_, con valor sintáctico y significado propios. A veces ocurre lo contrario: El _me_ de _me arrepiento _podría considerarse casi tan parte del verbo como lo es la desinencia *-o*. De hecho, arrepentirse no tiene otro modo de expresión si no es el reflexivo. En _me lavo, _queda muy claro que el agente y el paciente es el mismo: Yo. Pero nada impide lavar a otro: Existe una transitividad inherente al significado del verbo. Pero en _me arrepiento_, está claro que no puede haber otro arrepentido que aquel que se arrepiente. Nadie puede arrepentir a otro. Se produce en estos casos no una reflexión sino una pseudoreflexión en la que la acción no sale nunca del sujeto para recaer en él, sino que se produce, sin más, en el interior del sujeto. Estos verbos se denominan pronominales (en sentido estricto) y, por las razones que he explicado, no se considera que el pronombre que los acompaña cumpla función sintáctica oracional alguna, sino que forman parte del significado del verbo.

Un saludo,

Pedro.


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

Frank Furt said:


> Bueno, pues voy a meterme en este jardín.
> 
> Desde mi punto de vista "Se me ha olvidado tu nombre" es una oración pasiva. Se trata de una "pasiva refleja", el verbo va en activa pero con "se". En español la voz pasiva pura es poco frecuente, y se suele utilizar la pasiva refleja.
> 
> Se me ha olvidado tu nombre = Tu nombre ha sido olvidado por mi


Saludos:

Creo que estás mezclando tres construcciones semánticamente equivalentes pero sintácticamente distintas:
Yo me(morfema verbal) he olvidado(intr.) _de_ _tu nombre_(C. Regido).
Yo he olvidado(tr.) _tu nombre_(C. Directo).
Se(morfema verbal) me(CI) ha olvidado(intr.) _tu nombre_(Sujeto).
*Tu nombre* (Sujeto) ha sido olvidado *por mí* (CA) = *Yo* (Sujeto) he olvidado *tu nombre* (CD) => Se (Indicador de pasiva o impersonal) me ha olvidado tu nombre (Sujeto).

Dicho llanamente: En las pasivas reflejas el agente no se indica con un pronombre átono. Siguiendo con tu ejemplo:

Yo he limpiado los cristales = Los cristales han sido limpiados por mí = Se *me *han limpiado los cristales. 

Ahí _me_ es un dativo que en ningún caso muestra quién realizó la limpieza sino quién se ve afectado por ella.



Frank Furt said:


> Así pues, no estamos hablando del verbo "olvidarse", sino del verbo "olvidar" en construcción pasiva refleja (de ahí el "se"). El verbo sería: "Se ha olvidado", Pretérito Perfecto de Indicativo Pasivo Reflejo (¡toma ya! )
> 
> "Tu nombre" sería el sujeto (paciente, es decir, que recibe la acción; es lo que se olvida) y "me" sería el Complemento Agente (es decir, el que realiza la acción de olvidar).


El complemento agente siempre va introducido por la preposición _por_ (y en algunos caso por la prep. _de_). Ese me es un CI que indica quién es la persona que olvida, es decir, en cuanto a su significado coincide con un complemento agente.


Un saludo.

Pedro.


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

virgilio said:


> En resumidas cuentas, si "ha olvidado" es una forma activa del verbo "olvidar", còmo es posible que "se ha olvidado" sea forma pasiva?



Yo he construido dos casas. I've built two houses.
Dos casas han sido construidas por mí. Two houses have been built by me.
Dos casas se han construido. Two houses have been built.

_SE _reflexivo pero no acusativo (CD): Las casas no construyen casas.

Un saludo.

Pedro.


----------



## virgilio

don Pedro,
              Gracias. El nombre del gran poeta mantovano lo tengo prestado y no quiero que sufra aquel nombre por culpa mía. Por eso sigo "ustedeando".

Lo que Ud viene de escribir puede contener la cruce (se dice así?) del problema:

"Cómpratelo es una palabra pero con dos pronombre enclíticos: _te_ y _lo_, con valor sintáctico y significado propios." 

Cada una de "còmpratelo" "comprártelo" "comprándotelo" sí que se escribe como una palabra en vez de tres, pero cómo se hablan? Si una persona está dotada de bastante eloquencia y articulación para pronunciar toda una proposición sin esitar en absoluto, afirma Ud que debemos concluir que no haya espacios entre las palabras así pronunciadas?
Aquellas aglomeraciones como "cómpratelo" puede que sean una costumbre y conveniencia ortográfica pero si se trata de la lengua hablada ya nos encontramos en otro jardín.

Pero aún más importante es la asunción (no se trata aquí de la capital del Paraguay) implícita en su afirmación:"El _me_ de _me arrepiento _podría considerarse casi tan parte del verbo como lo es la desinencia *-o*. De hecho, arrepentirse no tiene otro modo de expresión si no es el reflexivo."

Pero, como decimos los ingleses, Ud me parece "poner el carro delante del caballo" (no sé si en castellano tendrá el senso inglés). No le parece que el significado de una palabra (p.e. "arrepentir") sea una función de la sintaxis en la que está coinvolta y no _al revés_, como Ud parece implicar.
Si no me equivoco, Ud parece haber ya atribuido al verbo "arrepentir" un significado suyo de Ud antes de ponerse a analizar su "valor sintáctico".
Puede ser naturalmente que Ud por contrario juzgue que sea el significado que determine la sintaxis y no _al revés_. Si es así, me atrevo a preguntarle cuál ha llegado primero, el significado o la sintaxis, (en otras palabras él que oye o él que habla, él que lee o él que escribe).
Aunque al autor de una proposición le llega a la mente primero lo que quiere decir, aún no será "significado" hasta que lo hable o lo escriba - es decir, lo vista en una u otra sintaxis para que lo oiga un oyente o lo lea un leidor.
De ahí segue lògicamente que para los oyentes y los leidores (la gran mayoranza de la raza humana - al menos antes de la llegada del _internet_) la sintaxis llega antes que el significado.

Me interesarían los commentos que Ud hiciera.

Best wishes
Virgilio


----------



## virgilio

don Pedro,
              Re:" Dos casas se han construido. Two houses have been built."
_SE _reflexivo pero no acusativo (CD): Las casas no construyen casas.


Si en la proposición citada "se" no es el caso acusativo del pronombre reflejivo tercera persona, qué en este mundo deberíamos creer que sea? Por qué la lengua rica y magnífica de Cervantes y de Garcilaso de la Vega se ha puesto recientemente a engañarnos con esos fantasmas y a usar palabras identicas a pronombres reflejivos puestas en posiciones proposicionales identicas a las normales para pronombres reflejivos, si no lo son.
Ud afirma que  "Las casas no construyen casas" pero por qué dice el castellano que sí que lo hacen?  

Best wishes
Virgilio


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

virgilio said:


> Cada una de "còmpratelo" "comprártelo" "comprándotelo" sí que se escribe como una palabra en vez de tres, pero cómo se hablan? Si una persona está dotada de bastante eloquencia y articulación para pronunciar toda una proposición sin esitar en absoluto, afirma Ud que debemos concluir que no haya espacios entre las palabras así pronunciadas?


Sí, lo afirmo, si es conforme a la prosodia propia de la lengua española.


virgilio said:


> Aquellas aglomeraciones como "cómpratelo" puede que sean una costumbre y conveniencia ortográfica pero si se trata de la lengua hablada ya nos encontramos en otro jardín.


En absoluto. Como una sola palabra han de pronunciarse según las reglas de la buena dicción.


virgilio said:


> Pero aún más importante es la asunción (no se trata aquí de la capital del Paraguay) implícita en su afirmación:"El _me_ de _me arrepiento _podría considerarse casi tan parte del verbo como lo es la desinencia *-o*. De hecho, arrepentirse no tiene otro modo de expresión si no es el reflexivo."
> 
> Pero, como decimos los ingleses, Ud me parece "poner el carro delante del caballo" (no sé si en castellano tendrá el senso inglés). No le parece que el significado de una palabra (p.e. "arrepentir") sea una función de la sintaxis en la que está coinvolta y no _al revés_, como Ud parece implicar.
> Si no me equivoco, Ud parece haber ya atribuido al verbo "arrepentir" un significado suyo de Ud antes de ponerse a analizar su "valor sintáctico".
> Puede ser naturalmente que Ud por contrario juzgue que sea el significado que determine la sintaxis y no _al revés_. Si es así, me atrevo a preguntarle cuál ha llegado primero, el significado o la sintaxis, (en otras palabras él que oye o él que habla, él que lee o él que escribe).
> Aunque al autor de una proposición le llega a la mente primero lo que quiere decir, aún no será "significado" hasta que lo hable o lo escriba - es decir, lo vista en una u otra sintaxis para que lo oiga un oyente o lo lea un leidor.
> De ahí segue lògicamente que para los oyentes y los leidores (la gran mayoranza de la raza humana - al menos antes de la llegada del _internet_) la sintaxis llega antes que el significado.
> 
> Me interesarían los commentos que Ud hiciera.
> 
> Best wishes
> Virgilio


Only a Sith deals in absolutes! In my humble opinion both, syntax and semantics have influence on each other.


----------



## Outsider

virgilio said:


> don Pedro,
> Re:" Dos casas se han construido. Two houses have been built."
> _SE _reflexivo pero no acusativo (CD): Las casas no construyen casas.
> 
> Si en la proposición citada "se" no es el caso acusativo del pronombre reflejivo tercera persona, qué en este mundo deberíamos creer que sea?


Una cosa muy antigua, que ya el latín tenía: la voz pasiva.

_Imprimatur._


----------



## virgilio

outsider,
           Si Ud cree que la voz pasiva latina se compone con "se" o con los otros pronombres, me atrevo a sugerirle que eche una vez más una miradita a los "textbooks" de latín.

Best wishes
Virgilio


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

virgilio said:


> don Pedro,
> Re:" Dos casas se han construido. Two houses have been built."
> _SE _reflexivo pero no acusativo (CD): Las casas no construyen casas.
> 
> 
> Si en la proposición citada "se" no es el caso acusativo del pronombre reflejivo tercera persona, qué en este mundo deberíamos creer que sea? Por qué la lengua rica y magnífica de Cervantes y de Garcilaso de la Vega se ha puesto recientemente a engañarnos con esos fantasmas y a usar palabras identicas a pronombres reflejivos puestas en posiciones proposicionales identicas a las normales para pronombres reflejivos, si no lo son.
> Ud afirma que  "Las casas no construyen casas" pero por qué dice el castellano que sí que lo hacen?


 <<Desde los orígenes de la lengua española se encuentran ejemplos de 3.ª persona pasiva expresada con _se_: _non se face assí el mercado_ (Cid, verso 139). Estos ejemplos no son al principio muy frecuentes, pero a medida que avanza el desarrollo del idioma van siendo más numerosos. En nuestro tiempo la pasiva refleja predomina con mucho, tanto en la lengua hablada como en el estilo literario. El _se_ ha dejado de ser reflexivo en estos casos, y se ha convertido en mero signo de pasiva>>. Curso superior de sintaxis española. Gili Gaya, Samuel. Vox. 1970. pág. 127.


Un saludo.

Pedro.


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

virgilio said:


> outsider,
> Si Ud cree que la voz pasiva latina se compone con "se" o con los otros pronombres, me atrevo a sugerirle que eche una vez más una miradita a los "textbooks" de latín.


¿Por qué deduce usted que Outsider cree que la voz pasiva latina se construye con _se_ u otros pronombres? Me limito a citar a Outsider.



Outsider said:


> Una cosa muy antigua, que ya el latín tenía: la voz pasiva.


Aquí se predica:

La voz pasiva es una cosa muy antigua.
El latín tiene voz pasiva.
 Nada más (y nada menos).


Un saludo.

Pedro.


----------



## Outsider

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> ¿Por qué deduce usted que Outsider cree que la voz pasiva latina se construye con _se_ u otros pronombres?


De hecho, sé que no es así. 

La voz pasiva latina es principalmente sintética; se construye por inflexión o en algunos casos con el verbo auxiliar _sum_. En español, la voz pasiva es siempre analítica, y se puede hacer con el verbo auxiliar _ser_, o con el pronombre _se_. La forma difiere, pero el contenido es lo mismo.


----------



## virgilio

Outsider,
            Siento haber malentendido lo que usted quería decir. Perdóneme, se lo ruego.
Cuando usted se ha referido al latín en materia de la voz pasiva, he creído (ahora veo que equivocadamente) que Ud quisiera decir que en el latín el pronombre reflejivo "se" formase parte de aquella voz del verbo - lo cual sería, por supuesto, incorrecto.
 No alcanzo a comprender cómo la voz pasiva sea en el latín "sintética" mientras que en español sea "analítica" pero no importa porque yo sono de mentalidad sencilla y algo limitada, según lo que me dijeron mis profesores de escuela años atrás.
Así y todo, yo quisiera de veras comprender (si me resulta posible) como un verbo claramente activo (digamos, construyen") es hecho pasivo por la adición de un *objeto* (se) - ya que se dice por todas partes que un verbo pasivo no es capaz de ser modificado de ningún objeto. Me parece una contradicción en términos, por lo menos si tienen razón los gramáticos.
Y si Ud me pregunta por qué llamo objeto el pronombre "se", lo hago porque no me da nadie respuesta contraria y lògica a mi pregunta acerca de "Dos casas se han construido":
"Si en la proposición citada "se" no es el caso acusativo del pronombre reflejivo tercera persona, qué en este mundo deberíamos creer que sea?"

Ud me contesta que es una cosa muy antigua, la voz pasiva. Pero si "se" es la voz pasiva qué cosa son "construido" y "han"?

Never mind! Atribúyalo a mi mentalidad algo dura. Un día quizás alguien me lo contestará.

Best wishes
Virgilio


----------



## Outsider

virgilio said:


> Así y todo, yo quisiera de veras comprender (si me resulta posible) como un verbo claramente activo (digamos, construyen") es hecho pasivo por la adición de un *objeto* (se) - ya que se dice por todas partes que un verbo pasivo no es capaz de ser modificado de ningún objeto. Me parece una contradicción en términos, por lo menos si tienen razón los gramáticos.
> Y si Ud me pregunta por qué llamo objeto el pronombre "se", lo hago porque no me da nadie respuesta contraria y lògica a mi pregunta acerca de "Dos casas se han construido":
> "Si en la proposición citada "se" no es el caso acusativo del pronombre reflejivo tercera persona, qué en este mundo deberíamos creer que sea?"
> 
> Ud me contesta que es una cosa muy antigua, la voz pasiva. Pero si "se" es la voz pasiva qué cosa son "construido" y "han"?


Pero el objeto del verbo "construir" en la frase "Se construyeran las casas" (la he modificado un poco, para hacerla más idiomática) es claramente "las casas", no el "se". ¡Fíjese como el verbo concuerda en número con esta expresión nominal!

El "se" no es su objeto, sino una partícula apasivante (así lo llama la gramática portuguesa; no sé como se dice en español). La voz pasiva propiamente dicha es una locución, como en inglés:

se han construído = have been built

En otras palabras, es analítica, porque se construye con varias palabras. En latín, en contrario, la voz pasiva era generalmente sintética, porque se construía con sólo una palabra. Ejemplo.


----------



## virgilio

Outsider,
            Le agradezco su respuesta. Por desgracia, el enigma se aprofondiza - si fuera posible - aún más.
Ud escribe:" el objeto del verbo "construir" en la frase "Se construyeran las casas" (la he modificado un poco, para hacerla más idiomática) es claramente "las casas", no el "se". ¡Fíjese como el verbo concuerda en número con esta expresión nominal!

Me he fijado y debo preguntarle según cuál regla de la gramática castellana se concuerda en número un verbo con su objeto, si - cómo Ud afirma - "las casas" de la frase que Ud cita es el 'objeto' del verbo "construyeron"? 
La gramática castellana - como la de toda lengua que yo conozca - requiere que se concuerden verbo y *sujeto* en número y por eso parece que en la frase citada "las casas" no sea objeto sino sujeto, es decir, nominativo del verbo.

El verbo "construyeron" se muestra claramente transitivo y hay un objeto - un objeto que aparece por todas partes en millones de frases castellanas - el pronombre reflexivo "se". Por qué se nos prohibe con tanta vehemencia de creer la evidencia de los ojos y de la experiencia linguística?

Best wishes
Virgilio
PS: Me gusta mucho su " El "se" no es su objeto, sino una partícula apasivante"  Me recuerda una storia de cierto emperador y sus vestidos nuevos.


----------



## Ivy29

Pitt said:


> Hola a todos:
> 
> Tengo una duda sobre esta construcción:
> 
> Se me ha olvidado tu nombre.
> 
> Intento un análisis:
> 
> tu nombre = Sujeto
> Se = sin ninguna función nominal (_olvidarse_ es un verbo pronominal)
> 
> ¿Qué función tiene ME? Es ME simplemente un complemento indirecto?
> 
> Saludos,
> Pitt


 

Hay verbos 'doblemente pronominales'

Ocurrírsele
Antojársele 
Olvidársele


'me' y 'se son pronominales del verbo : olvidársele.

Ivy29


----------



## virgilio

Outsider,
            Lo siento; vengo de observar que Ud me había preguntado algo antes, que por desgracia yo no vi:
Q:"Virgilio, en la frase inglesa _"I enjoyed myself immensely at the party"_, ¿cuál es la función gramatical de la palabra _"myself"_?"
A: La función de "myself" en la proposición citada es: pronombre reflexivo acusativo - objeto del verbo "enjoyed"

Best wishes
Virgilio


----------



## Jeromed

Ivy:
Dime por favor de dónde sacas eso de que hay verbos _doblemente pronominales_. ¿Acaso de algun libro de gramática?
La verdad es que me intriga mucho ese concepto.


----------



## Outsider

virgilio said:


> Me he fijado y debo preguntarle según cuál regla de la gramática castellana se concuerda en número un verbo con su objeto, si - cómo Ud afirma - "las casas" de la frase que Ud cita es el 'objeto' del verbo "construyeron"?
> La gramática castellana - como la de toda lengua que yo conozca - requiere que se concuerden verbo y *sujeto* en número y por eso parece que en la frase citada "las casas" no sea objeto sino sujeto, es decir, nominativo del verbo.


Tiene razón. ¡Me he liado todo! Claro que quería decir que "las casas" es el sujeto, lo que desafortunadamente no añade mucho a la discusión. 



virgilio said:


> El verbo "construyeron" se muestra claramente transitivo y hay un objeto - un objeto que aparece por todas partes en millones de frases castellanas - el pronombre reflexivo "se".


Es que el pronombre "se" no siempre es reflexivo, tampoco objeto. Por ejemplo, en las frases siguientes es sujeto:

_Se come bien en este restaurante.
Se vive muy bien en este barrio.
En esta ciudad se habla muy bien._​E incluso un verbo transitivo pierde su objeto en la voz pasiva:

The houses have been built. --> _¿Dónde está el objeto de "to buid"?_​


----------



## Frank Furt

virgilio said:


> El verbo "construyeron" se muestra claramente transitivo y hay un objeto - un objeto que aparece por todas partes en millones de frases castellanas - el pronombre reflexivo "se".


 

Insisto en lo dicho en un post anterior. Existen distintos "se" en español. En la oración "Se construyeron las casas", en ningún caso se podría tratar de un pronombre reflexivo, ¡salvo que las casas se hubiesen construído a sí mismas!

En este caso, estamos hablando de una oración pasiva refleja. Es muy habitual en español y equivale a "Las casas fueron construídas". Así pues, "se construyeron" es un verbo conjugado en voz pasiva refleja.

Así de simple.

Por otra parte, y volviendo a la frase original de este hilo, "Se me ha olvidado tu nombre", ¿estamos hablando del verbo "olvidar" o del verbo "olvidarse"? Porque sería distinto:

- Ha olvidado tu nombre (olvidar)
- Se ha olvidado de tu nombre (olvidarse de)

Uf, nos estamos metiendo en un berenjenal...


----------



## Outsider

El problema es que se usa el término "reflejo" para cosas que no son reflexivas, como esas casas que "se construyen". Por eso evito decir "pasiva refleja".

También en la frase inglesa *"I enjoyed myself immensely at the party"*, _myself_ no es pronombre reflejo, porque lo que quiere decir quien habla no es que se disfrutó _a sí mismo_ en la fiesta. A menos que haya estado masturbándose, jejeje.


----------



## Ivy29

Jeromed said:


> Ivy:
> Dime por favor de dónde sacas eso de que hay verbos _doblemente pronominales_. ¿Acaso de algun libro de gramática?
> La verdad es que me intriga mucho ese concepto.


 



> Leonardo Gómez Torrego (1994: 26-27) califica a estos verbos de “doblemente pronominales” o “bipersonales” y cree que deberían entrar en los diccionarios no como “ocurrirse” u “antojarse”, sino como “*ocurrírsele*”, “*antojársele*” para que quede claro que necesitan siempre la partícula _se_ seguida de un pronombre átono (_me, te, nos, os_). Conjugación:
> 
> 
> 
> _se_
> _me_
> 
> _ocurre ... / ocurren ..._
> _ocurrió ... / ocurrieron ..._
> _antoja ... / antojan ..._
> _antojó ... / antojaron ..._
> _te_
> _le_
> _nos_
> _os_
> _les_​
> El verbo *olvidar*puede aparecer como
> 
> no pronominal
> _olvidé decírselo_
> pronominal
> _me olvidé de decírselo_
> _se olvidó de decírmelo_
> 
> 
> doblemente pronominal
> 
> 
> _se_
> _me_
> 
> 
> _olvidó decírselo_
> _te_
> _le_
> _nos_
> _os_
> _les_​
> Las expresiones con _se me / se te / se nos / se os_ implican que el suceso queda fuera del control de la persona y que ésta se ve afectada por ello. Se suele decir que no implican ‘voluntariedad’ o ‘responsabilidad’. En este contexto se habla de expresiones de ‘fuerza mayor’.





Ivy29


----------



## Ivy29

Jeromed said:


> Ivy:
> Dime por favor de dónde sacas eso de que hay verbos _doblemente pronominales_. ¿Acaso de algun libro de gramática?
> La verdad es que me intriga mucho ese concepto.


 



> «*Verbos pronominales*:
> Los verbos _pronominales_ son los que se conjugan obligatoriamente con el pronombre personal átono. Éste es un mero componente del verbo (algunos gramáticos lo llaman morfema del verbo), pues aparece totalmente desfuncionalizado, es decir, no desempeña función nominal alguna de complemento verbal. Hay verbos pronominales *propiamente dichos*, que son aquellos que no presentan una forma sin pronombre, como _apropiarse_ (no existe _apropiar_), _quejarse_ (no existe _quejar_), _arrepentirse_ (no existe _arrepentir_), etc. Otros verbos pronominales coexisten al lado de verbos que presentan el mismo lexema pero que se conjugan sin el pronombre. Los hay que presentan un carácter *intransitivo* en cualquiera de las dos formas (con y sin pronombre), y los hay que son *transitivos* en la forma no pronominal y se “intransitivizan” en la forma pronominal. Tanto en un caso como en otro, se da lugar a oposiciones semánticas, gramaticales o estilísticas importantes entre la forma con pronombre y la forma sin pronombre, es decir, entre el verbo pronominal y el no pronominal. Veamos:
> _morirse_ (pron. intrans.) / morir (no pron. intrans.)
> _marcharse_ (pron. intrans.) / marchar (no pron. intrans.)
> _quedarse_ (pron. intrans.) / quedar (no pron. intrans.)
> _retirarse_ (pron. intrans.) / retirar (no pron. intrans.)
> _dormirse_ (pron. intrans.) / dormir (no pron. intrans.)
> _levantarse_ (pron. intrans.) / levantar (no pron. intrans.)
> Por último, existen también *verbos pronominales* con dos pronombres obligados. Son *olvidársele* (a uno algo), *antojársele*(a uno algo), *acurrírsele* (a uno algo) ...
> _se me olvidó la cartera_
> _se me antojó un pastel_


__
__ 
_Ivy29_


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

Outsider said:


> Tiene razón. ¡Me he liado todo! Claro que quería decir que "las casas" es el sujeto, lo que desafortunadamente no añade mucho a la discusión.


No te has liado tanto no.  Esas casas que gramaticalmente son sujeto paciente, son el objeto de la acción que otro realiza. El latín tenía, como bien habéis señalado, una conjugación especial distinta de la activa, para expresar esta misma idea.


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

Frank Furt said:


> Por otra parte, y volviendo a la frase original de este hilo, "Se me ha olvidado tu nombre", ¿estamos hablando del verbo "olvidar" o del verbo "olvidarse"? Porque sería distinto:
> 
> - Ha olvidado tu nombre (olvidar)
> - Se ha olvidado de tu nombre (olvidarse de)
> 
> Uf, nos estamos metiendo en un berenjenal...


Ya hemos analizado eso a fondo al principio del del hilo, ¿no?


----------



## Jeromed

Ivy:
Gracias.


----------



## Frank Furt

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> Ya hemos analizado eso a fondo al principio del hilo, ¿no?


 

No veo la relación entre "lavar" / "lavarse" y "olvidar" / "olvidarse". En el primer caso, ambos verbos son transitivos, mientras que en el caso con pronombre, "lavarse" es reflexivo, pero no así "olvidarse".


----------



## Ivy29

Frank Furt said:


> No veo la relación entre "lavar" / "lavarse" y "olvidar" / "olvidarse". En el primer caso, ambos verbos son transitivos, mientras que en el caso con pronombre, "lavarse" es reflexivo, pero no así "olvidarse".


 

*Olvidarse de*, no es transitivo, lleva usualmente un complemento preposicional.

Ivy29


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

Frank Furt said:


> No veo la relación entre "lavar" / "lavarse" y "olvidar" / "olvidarse". En el primer caso, ambos verbos son transitivos, mientras que en el caso con pronombre, "lavarse" es reflexivo, pero no así "olvidarse".


Como decía mi querido Arnold: ¿De qué está hablando señor D? . Respuesta a lo de olvidarse.

Un saludete Frank.

Pedro.


----------



## Pitt

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> Yo he limpiado los cristales = Los cristales han sido limpiados por mí = Se *me *han limpiado los cristales.
> 
> Ahí _me_ es un dativo de interés que puede eliminarse, y que en ningún caso muestra quién realizó la limpieza sino quién se ve afectado por ella.


 
Hola Pedro:

Otra vez: Se *me *han limpiado los cristales.

No estoy seguro, pero en mi opinión ese *me *no es un dativo de interés. Si se omite *me *se cambia el sentido de la oración:
Se han limpiado los cristales (pasiva refleja). 

En mi opinión ese *me *es un dativo de posesión:
Se *me* han limpiado los cristales > Se han limpiado *mis* cristales. 

¿Qúé opinas?

Un saludo,
Pitt


----------



## Ynez

No decimos "se me han limpiado los cristales", así que quizás no merezca la pena analizarlo mucho, ¿no?


----------



## virgilio

Frank Furt,
              Gracias por su respuesta. Estoy de acuerdo naturalmente que "se construyeron las casas" podría traducirse a otras lenguas (al inglés, por ejemplo) mediante una voz pasiva (The houses were built/the houses got built). Pero lo que me sorprende en su respuesta (y hay que confesar en las de muchos otros) es lo que a mí me parece una contradicción en términos.
"un verbo conjugado en voz pasiva refleja." ha escrito Ud.
 Si en la frase citada la palabra "se" no es pronombre reflejivo, por qué llama Ud "se construyeron" un verbo conjugado en voz pasiva refleja?  Por qué no lo llama sencillamente "voz pasiva"? (claro que no lo es, dicho sea de paso!)
La contradicción consiste en la frase "pasiva refleja", porque según los gramáticos si un verbo es pasivo no puede atraer objetos y el único uso del adjetivo "reflexivo" en la sintaxis se refiere a pronombres reflexivos que modifican adverbialmente un verbo.
En otras palabras o "pasiva" o "refleja", pero las dos juntas jamás!

Best wishes
Virgilio


----------



## virgilio

Ynez,
       Como Ud sabe, soy inglés  pero mi experiencia del castellano (que no puede ser tan complessiva como la sua, ni mucho menos!) me sugiere que pudieran existir situaciones  en las que uno pudiera decir "se me han limpiado los cristales" sin demasiado 'parpadear'.
Quizás yo me haya dado una demasiada libertad a la fantasía!

Best wishes
Virgilio


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

Pitt said:


> Hola Pedro:
> 
> Otra vez: Se *me *han limpiado los cristales.
> 
> No estoy seguro, pero en mi opinión ese *me *no es un dativo de interés. Si se omite *me *se cambia el sentido de la oración:
> Se han limpiado los cristales (pasiva refleja).
> 
> En mi opinión ese *me *es un dativo de posesión:
> Se *me* han limpiado los cristales > Se han limpiado *mis* cristales.
> 
> ¿Qúé opinas?
> 
> Un saludo,
> Pitt


Sí Pitt. Tienes razón, pero es una frase que _nunca_ oirás. Carece de valor práctico. Podría llegar a oírse:

Si no pulsas este botón no se te limpiarán nunca los cristales...


Un saludo.

Pedro.


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

Juguemos a: ¡PREGÚNTELE A DON VIRGILIO!

El siguiente enunciado:_

Se construyen casas.

_1. P: ¿Se considera pasivo?​

virgilio said:


> Estoy de acuerdo naturalmente que "se construyeron las casas" podría *tendría que [PPCM: En una traducción literal]* traducirse a otras lenguas (al inglés, por ejemplo) mediante una voz pasiva (The houses were built/the houses got built).


R: Sí.

2. P: ¿Es reflexiva?


			
				 Don Virgilio said:
			
		

> El verbo "construyeron" se muestra claramente transitivo y hay un objeto - un objeto que aparece por todas partes en millones de frases castellanas - el pronombre reflexivo "se".


R: Sí.

3. ¿Es pasiva y es refleja?


virgilio said:


> En otras palabras o "pasiva" o "refleja", pero las dos juntas jamás!


R: No. 
​--Pero, ¿por qué esa evidente contradicción don Virgilio? --Porque en latín no es así, y todo es como el latín, que es lo que yo domino.


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

virgilio said:


> señor Moderador/ señora Moderadora,
> En cuanto a:
> Originally Posted by *virgilio*
> 
> 
> Estoy de acuerdo naturalmente que "se construyeron las casas" podría *tendría que [PPCM: En una traducción literal]* traducirse a otras lenguas (al inglés, por ejemplo) mediante una voz pasiva (The houses were built/the houses got built).
> 
> Yo niego rotundamente que esas palabras sean mías. No sé de donde ha surgido todo ese "tendría que [PPCM:En una traducción literal]" pero no representa en absoluto lo que yo escribí. El hecho de que aparezca debajo del títolo "Originally posted by Virgilio" representa una distorción mendaz del texto que sometí al forum. Quizás el sistema del Internet Security del forum haya sufrido una falta.


. Abandono. Todo esto es de lo más abstruso. Bye.


----------



## virgilio

don Pedro,
              Yo también. Bye!

Best wishes
Virgilio


----------



## mhp

virgilio said:


> En otras palabras o "pasiva" o "refleja", pero las dos juntas jamás!


 I’m not sure if you are unaware of the most basic in Spanish grammar, or if you are criticizing some of the most commonly used terminology. If it is the latter, I have no comments. But if it is the former, I suggest that you take a look at the standard terminology used by everyone.

http://buscon.rae.es/dpdI/html/glosario.htm

  I’m sure you’ll find the entry on “pasivo” instructive. Perhaps the following explanation will clarify for you the relation between _pasiva refleja_ and _pasiva perifrástica__Las oraciones de pasiva refleja tienen el mismo sentido que las oraciones de pasiva perifrástica (las construidas con «ser + participio»): En la reunión se discutieron todos los temas pendientes = En la reunión fueron discutidos todos los temas pendientes. Pero mientras la pasiva perifrástica admite con naturalidad un complemento agente (que se corresponde con el sujeto de la acción en la construcción activa), la pasiva refleja no suele llevarlo; así, lo normal es decir Los apartamentos se vendieron en poco tiempo, pero Los apartamentos fueron vendidos en poco tiempo por agentes inmobiliarios. El uso de la pasiva refleja con complemento agente solo se da, esporádicamente, en el lenguaje jurídico-administrativo: «Los recursos se presentaron por el sector crítico y aún no ha habido respuesta» (Abc [Esp.] 29.1.85); pero incluso en estos casos resulta más natural el empleo de la pasiva perifrástica: Los recursos fueron presentados por el sector crítico._​_Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005_
_ Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_​


----------



## virgilio

Señor Moderador/ Señora Moderadora,
                                                    En un mío "post" anterior tengo que admitir que he usado de un adjetivo excessivo que podría haber dado a los leidores una impresión que yo no intencionaba y le  y les pido perdón.
En mi queja que se habían introducido palabras por mi no escritas debajo del títolo "Originally posted by Virgilio" lo he descrito como "una distorción mendaz". Con este adjetivo "mendaz" yo quería significar "falso" (puesto que yo no las había escrito) pero ahora me doy cuenta que este adjetivo no era idóneo. No era en absoluto intención mía sugerir que hubiera habido intención alguna de 'mentir' de parte de nadie. Tal cosa en un forum como este sería absurda pero la etimología de las dos palabras podría haber dado aquella impresión no intencionada y yo quisiera eliminarla.

Gracias
Virgilio


----------

